# 97% of all coffee is bad for you ... apparently



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi,

One of of the phases I am currently going through is longevity and bio-hacking with various ingredients, well theoretically anyway (that is, reading about healthy things, but not acting on it







). So, was listening to this guy who said most coffee beans (apparently close to 100%) have micro fungus as they dry, which has some level of toxicity and thus shortens your life. Needless to say, the coffee he sells (lol) is the good stuff.

Apart from that, we're all onto a winner, since the coffee is one of the main biohacking materials for improving and prolonging life. Live long and prosper, addicts!!!

Have you heard anything about fungus on dry beans? Not linking to the guy and his great coffee for obvious reasons.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

ah yes but 100% of marketing drivel is still 100% rollocks! (especially if used to promote a "special fungal free sterile coffee" which surely must be covered in snake oil...&#8230

I do despair about some marketing claims although if you chortle when reading them you will feel 23% better in yourself









John

p.s. none of the above taking a pop at the OP, just in case.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

All coffee has this fungus, but correct roasting removes the toxins by degrading them. If there is any small risk, it would be for Nordic style roasts.


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

Getting out of bed every morning shortens your life . . . . I mean, you're a day older right? I'm still going to do it though.

Marketing, the modern disease - fortunately as I don't own a TV, read magazines/papers or have a Facebook account (deleted that after Cambridge Analytica) a lot seems to pass me by


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

TimO said:


> Getting out of bed every morning shortens your life . . . . I mean, you're a day older right? ...


True







but with correct sleep, diet, exercises, pills, and lots of coffee







you can now claw back 2 years of life for each decade you live compared to 40 years ago and this is improving. Who knows, we may be able to get 5 years back for each decade we live right now, the numbers will only become available in the future. And if we hang on long enough we should be able to gain a year for each year - escape velocity







aint it wonderful, ha ha?



TimO said:


> ...(deleted that after Cambridge Analytica) ...


no, we're all screwed







even with deletion of accounts, the data is still there. In addition, all major big brother shops (google, facebook, etc) run shadow profiles on people who don't have accounts, based on info their friends and relatives provide







. In addition, your browser has a certain signature (OS, browser, screen res, ip range, etc), even in incognito mode, which singles you out most of the time - that shadow profile still pushes certain info to your browser, to your eyes only and thus influences your decisions and mood, ever so slightly...


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> All coffee has this fungus, but correct roasting removes the toxins by degrading them. If there is any small risk, it would be for Nordic style roasts.


would you say washed beans are less likely to contain fungus compared to honey and natural?


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

Beanedict said:


> no, we're all screwed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed, but that's not why I deleted Facebook, CA just tipped me over the edge of helping make the decision to get rid of it. It's more to do with Mark Zuckerberg and the whole idea of FB, but that's a another subject entirely . . time for a brew methinks


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hmm toxic fungus in coffee beans, well if it wasn't for breathing in diesel particulates, and absorbing BPA from plastics every time pick up a bottle I would get out more but for now Im just going to creep around my hermetically sealed bunker breathing in healthy paint fumes and hardwood dust that I purge from my system with caffeinated fungus beans.

when I do occasionally venture out into the Fallout wasteland I take a list of the known human carcinogens so I know what to avoid -


Acetaldehyde (from consuming alcoholic beverages)

Acheson process, occupational exposure associated with

Acid mists, strong inorganic

Aflatoxins

Alcoholic beverages

Aluminum production

4-Aminobiphenyl

Areca nut

Aristolochic acid (and plants containing it)

Arsenic and inorganic arsenic compounds

Asbestos (all forms) and mineral substances (such as talc or vermiculite) that contain asbestos

Auramine production

Azathioprine

Benzene

Benzidine and dyes metabolized to benzidine

Benzo[a]pyrene

Beryllium and beryllium compounds

Betel quid, with or without tobacco

Bis(chloromethyl)ether and chloromethyl methyl ether (technical-grade)

Busulfan

1,3-Butadiene

Cadmium and cadmium compounds

Chlorambucil

Chlornaphazine

Chromium (VI) compounds


Clonorchis sinensis (infection with), also known as the Chinese liver fluke


Coal, indoor emissions from household combustion


Coal gasification


Coal-tar distillation


Coal-tar pitch


Coke production


Cyclophosphamide


Cyclosporine


1,2-Dichloropropane


Diethylstilbestrol


Engine exhaust, diesel


Epstein-Barr virus (infection with)


Erionite


Estrogen postmenopausal therapy


Estrogen-progestogen postmenopausal therapy (combined)


Estrogen-progestogen oral contraceptives (combined) (Note: There is also convincing evidence in humans that these agents confer a protective effect against cancer in the endometrium and ovary)


Ethanol in alcoholic beverages


Ethylene oxide


Etoposide


Etoposide in combination with cisplatin and bleomycin


Fission products, including strontium-90


Fluoro-edenite fibrous amphibole


Formaldehyde


Haematite mining (underground)


Helicobacter pylori (infection with)


Hepatitis B virus (chronic infection with)


Hepatitis C virus (chronic infection with)


Human immunodeficiency virus type 1 (HIV-1) (infection with)


Human papilloma virus (HPV) types 16, 18, 31, 33, 35, 39, 45, 51, 52, 56, 58, 59 (infection with) (Note: The HPV types that have been classified as carcinogenic to humans can differ by an order of magnitude in risk for cervical cancer)


Human T-cell lymphotropic virus type I (HTLV-1) (infection with)


Ionizing radiation (all types)


Iron and steel founding (workplace exposure)


Isopropyl alcohol manufacture using strong acids


Kaposi sarcoma herpesvirus (KSHV), also known as human herpesvirus 8 (HHV-8) (infection with)


Leather dust


Lindane


Magenta production


Melphalan


Methoxsalen (8-methoxypsoralen) plus ultraviolet A radiation, also known as PUVA


4,4'-Methylenebis(chloroaniline) (MOCA)


Mineral oils, untreated or mildly treated


MOPP and other combined chemotherapy including alkylating agents


2-Naphthylamine


Neutron radiation


Nickel compounds


N'-Nitrosonornicotine (NNN) and 4-(N-Nitrosomethylamino)-1-(3-pyridyl)-1-butanone (NNK)


Opisthorchis viverrini (infection with), also known as the Southeast Asian liver fluke


Outdoor air pollution (and the particulate matter in it)


Painter (workplace exposure as a)


3,4,5,3',4'-Pentachlorobiphenyl (PCB-126)


2,3,4,7,8-Pentachlorodibenzofuran


Phenacetin (and mixtures containing it)


Phosphorus-32, as phosphate


Plutonium


Polychlorinated biphenyls (PCBs), dioxin-like, with a Toxicity Equivalency Factor according to WHO (PCBs 77, 81, 105, 114, 118, 123, 126, 156, 157, 167, 169, 189)


Processed meat (consumption of)


Radioiodines, including iodine-131


Radionuclides, alpha-particle-emitting, internally deposited (Note: Specific radionuclides for which there is sufficient evidence for carcinogenicity to humans are also listed individually as Group 1 agents)


Radionuclides, beta-particle-emitting, internally deposited (Note: Specific radionuclides for which there is sufficient evidence for carcinogenicity to humans are also listed individually as Group 1 agents)


Radium-224 and its decay products


Radium-226 and its decay products


Radium-228 and its decay products


Radon-222 and its decay products


Rubber manufacturing industry


Salted fish (Chinese-style)


Schistosoma haematobium (infection with)


Semustine (methyl-CCNU)


Shale oils


Silica dust, crystalline, in the form of quartz or cristobalite


Solar radiation


Soot (as found in workplace exposure of chimney sweeps)


Sulfur mustard


Tamoxifen (Note: There is also conclusive evidence that tamoxifen reduces the risk of contralateral breast cancer in breast cancer patients)


2,3,7,8-Tetrachlorodibenzo-para-dioxin


Thiotepa


Thorium-232 and its decay products


Tobacco, smokeless


Tobacco smoke, secondhand


Tobacco smoking


ortho-Toluidine


Treosulfan


Trichloroethylene


Ultraviolet (UV) radiation, including UVA, UVB, and UVC rays


Ultraviolet-emitting tanning devices


Vinyl chloride


Wood dust


X- and Gamma-radiation


----------



## Paul K (May 11, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hmm toxic fungus in coffee beans, well if it wasn't for breathing in diesel particulates, and absorbing BPA from plastics every time pick up a bottle I would get out more but for now Im just going to creep around my hermetically sealed bunker breathing in healthy paint fumes and hardwood dust that I purge from my system with caffeinated fungus beans.
> 
> when I do occasionally venture out into the Fallout wasteland I take a list of the known human carcinogens so I know what to avoid -
> 
> ...


I hope the above was cut and pasted and not written out, as for me and taken the above into consideration, stuff it - I am going to eat, drink and be merry


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Indeed it was pasted from my word document that I have pasted on the inside of my bio hazard suit - here is a picture of my family enjoying a day out at the beach this summer


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

I've never stopped doing anything in my life they tell me I shouldn't - in fact quite the opposite


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

We humans have turned this spinning ball of (you decide) into a toxic waste dump. Then add the loss of any privacy we once enjoyed, the toxic psychological effects of mass media and 'social' media, and I conclude that not only is the pursuit of longevity undesirable on both the macro and micro level, but also that it's only really bearable due to the ability to drink deadly fungus coffee and traditionally-produced ethanol (congeners notwithstanding).

I think that explains my signature! 

Also, if matey who wrote that 97% of coffee is fungus-tastic and only he holds the key to safe coffee (what a c*ckwomble!) then I assume he's deluded enough to believe he's personally supplying 3% of the world's coffee. (OK that doesn't stand up to rigorous logical analysis but then neither do his assertions). However, I do hope karma asserts itself upon him for self-serving profit-motivated scare-mongering. Not only that, he's made me nearly run out of hyphens...

___

Eat, drink and be merry for tomorrow we die


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

TimO said:


> I've never stopped doing anything in my life they tell me I shouldn't - in fact quite the opposite


Well im looking forward to making it past 100, some do say that senility, incontinence, crippling joint pain, begrudging visits from family twice a year and the casual abuse from care staff is a high price to pay, but their wrong


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

^

Another good reason why me and my fellow mobile organ donors love life on 2 wheels!

I keep myself reasonably fit and active, but the thought of removing all the pleasure of eating and drinking nice stuff is anathema to me. If I had to suffer a macrobiotic diet I would want to live less long. Who wants to spend 100 years on this ball of crap eating rice and lettuce, devoid of decent coffee, wine and bounteous victuals?

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

agh no hope for me then... since I take one of those chemicals on your toxic list, on a daily basis, the immune suppressant Azathioprine. Think I will happily continue with my coffee by the sounds of its the least of my worries.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Iris said:


> agh no hope for me then... since I take one of those chemicals on your toxic list, on a daily basis, the immune suppressant Azathioprine. Think I will happily continue with my coffee by the sounds of its the least of my worries.


Ha - my grown up daughter takes the same for Crones, and enjoys coffee fungus as well, but she is Vegan so it probably balances out


----------



## Iris (Oct 29, 2018)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Ha - my grown up daughter takes the same for Crones, and enjoys coffee fungus as well, but she is Vegan so it probably balances out


yep I take it also for Crohns disease.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

jimbojohn55 said:


> she is Vegan


Fairly plausible: Vega is only 25 light years from Earth so I guess if she fell off she may have landed here!

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Beanedict said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of of the phases I am currently going through is longevity and bio-hacking with various ingredients, well theoretically anyway (that is, reading about healthy things, but not acting on it
> 
> ...


I suspect you are talking about that Dave Asprey who is the inventor of "Bullet Proof Coffee", not content in trying to sell his own brand of MCT oil he is now trying to sell "bullet proof" coffee beans that are apparently free of toxins.

All I can say is, its our moral duty to shorten our life by at least two years as you can guarantee those last 2 years will be the worst. Ahem.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Woohoo ! I'm drinking that 3% coffee...................(and it tastes just like other coffees.)


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

I like the responses







not sure which subthread to pick









- They are looking at prolonging health span more than life span, so feel like healthy 50-60 year old till you're 120 and then die within a month









- There's lot of interesting work and attempts going on in alleviating human misery and suffering, and I applaud this. I even understand their attempt to monetise their work so that they can finance their good pursuit. Unfortunately, like with many good movements, there are people who jump on board and act like fungus







eat off other's growth and contribute very little if at all

- the whole fungicide thing got me wondering, if it is a real issue and how effectively the roasting process removes the problem.

- yeah, did not want to even mention the guy









- my searching phase is looking for things that give me benefits but none of the sacrifices







ATP boosters, caloric restriction memetics, neurotransmitters, insulin stabilisers, physical activities that I actually enjoy, right food that I actually enjoy. I am glad coffee is one of them, although with 4-5 litres of filter coffee a day I think I may be taking it too far









-


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

For me I just try and stick to one thing - moderation.

You can enjoy everything, just not too much of any one thing. Hell, even too much water will drown you.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

RazorliteX said:


> For me I just try and stick to one thing - moderation.
> 
> You can enjoy everything, just not too much of any one thing. Hell, even too much water will drown you.


it's finding that level of moderation for each thing ...

Still, I wonder how bad, if at all, is average specialty coffee in the UK, and commodity coffee in the UK, as far as toxic things are concerned, and is washed better than natural in that regard?


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

Beanedict said:


> it's finding that level of moderation for each thing ...
> 
> Still, I wonder how bad, if at all, is average specialty coffee in the UK, and commodity coffee in the UK, as far as toxic things are concerned, and is washed better than natural in that regard?


Apparently wet processed and roasting reduce the level of mycotoxins in coffee.

Found this on the old net - https://www.healthline.com/nutrition/the-mycotoxins-in-coffee-myth#section4

It doesn't claim to be a science journal but there are some common sense statements and some of the facts made in the article are linked to science journals (albeit american ones which I wouldn't be surprised are sponsored by orgs who need to push an agenda).

However, I think the take home statement in the article is that you drink water - you ingest mycotoxins, you eat food - you ingest mycotoxins and if you you breath in air - you guessed it: you ingest mycotoxins.


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

Beanedict said:


> Hi,
> 
> One of of the phases I am currently going through is longevity and bio-hacking with various ingredients, well theoretically anyway (that is, reading about healthy things, but not acting on it
> 
> ...


This is 100% pseudoscience.

As is most "biohacking"


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Organic food is good for you as they do not use artificial fertiliser







But what do they use







???.









Just make sure you WASH it thoroughly or you may pick up something worse than the artificial fertiliser residue.







:exit:


----------



## ATZ (Aug 4, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Organic food is good for you as they do not use artificial fertiliser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Contrary to popular belief organic food isn't anymore nutrient dense.

The only thing you gain is potentially less synthetic pesticide exposure. But, organic pesticides can be just as bad!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Do not read unless you enjoy rants and people on soapboxes

Well ladies and gentleman yesterday I was given the surprising news that a year on from my stroke all the blood tests were fine, cholesterol, liver, kidneys etc etc were 100%, even my height 6,1" and weight at 15st was deemed absolutely fine...&#8230;..why my height could have been an issue, and what they planned to do about it? I digress, my point is that the neck stroke which put me in hospital for a week and left with about 20% nerve damage on my right hand side was caused by some stiff neck stretching exercises that I found on a popular pikey chiropractor you tube channel. Apparently the only neck exercises you should do are straight forward and back (NHS physio)- no side to side or rotational (sorry yoga lovers) unless you want to try hospital food for a week - if you do my advice get admitted on a Thursday as its curry night on the menu. (also avoid having your hair washed in one of those weird basins at the hairdressers ladies - this is a common cause too) - mine was defo stretching exercises, honest

Where was I - oh yeah, there are many things that will shorten your life or get you admitted to hospital, information from non traditional sources is one of them, even peer reviewed articles are often misleading, how many times have we heard mumbo jumbo about superfoods and bad foods. Blueberry's for example are often pretty tasteless but the internet and supermarkets keep saying there a superfood and us sheep fill up our baskets with these overpriced crap berries feeling a certain amount of smug self satisfaction that we are treating our bodies and the high level of antioxidents in them are staving off everything from wrinkles to the Black Death! as we extend our lives by at least 20years just by adding them to our supermarket trolleys. in reality apples have almost the same levels of antioxidant its just that the American Wild Blueberry association in the US has been hyping them since 97 leading to more and more research and more and more hype neglecting any similar research on other fruit.

Getting back on subject, don't listen to the claims on any subject (fungus free beans) especially if the purveyor has a financial interest or uses the information for self promotion and is not submitting his research to a range of peer reviewed journals to encourage other further independent research

right im off for a lard sandwich a cigar and 10 pints of Buckfast followed by a goji berry smoothie


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Organic food is good for you as they do not use artificial fertiliser
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ha ha







well, poo is natural







I tend to believe that plants have learnt how to deal with certain bad compounds such as poo and so on, however, plants are yet to adopt to new and fancy compounds created by humans in the last 50 years or so. so yeah, organic poo is better than synthetic poo


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

@ATZ, spoke to a farmer some time ago, and its even worse than you stated, to get "organic" label on your crops you don't have to be synthetic pesticide free, you just need to be below certain level. So organic products get the same treatment, perhaps not to the same degree. As to biohacking to be 100% pseudoscience, I treat it the same as any other DYI, it is not professional, but could be fun and have some benefits, at your own risk. However I also think DIY should mean do your own due diligence, read clinical studies and make sure you understand.


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

@jimbojohn55, nice rant and I wish you good health for 100s of years to come







Purpose of my post was more about coffee beans than anything else, namely how real is the problem of fungus and all that, but ranting about health is fun too. In regards to superfoods, I think, if you can afford it and it will not hurt and shown to make a difference, why not do it








blueberries for example, are also rich in resveratrol, that shown to clean up sirtuins in our dna, which switches repair genes, so the cells can produce the right stuff and repair all kinds of damage. Or B3, that increases nicotinic acid needed to build those energy carriers, adenosine triphosphate, which is effectively an electricity that runs all processes. If there's no voltage then no work is done in there, without adenosine triphosphate we literally die in 30 seconds. Anyway, B3 is super safe, so is resveratrol - so why not, right? Another interesting one is metformin (caloric restriction memetic, messes up with your insulin) shown to improve biological age (via blood tests and so on), but hell this crap can be dangerous. The beauty of many of those safe compounds that proven to have an effect, they are all generics, no copyright, no monopoly, cheap as chips.


----------



## TimO (Nov 2, 2018)

Well I like Blueberries for just being Blueberries


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

TimO said:


> Well I like Blueberries for just being Blueberries


My rant stems from the fact my other half adds them to my shopping list every week, and the price of them!

Actually they are half price in Morrisons at the moment, so fill your boots, although eating them is better for you


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:


> My rant stems from the fact my other half adds them to my shopping list every week, and the price of them!
> 
> Actually they are half price in Morrisons at the moment, so fill your boots, although eating them is better for you


I use them with my protein shakes, around 1.50 for about 200g frozen from Aldi. Not too bad and they are fresh at the point of blending. Does me fine.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

RazorliteX said:


> I use them with my protein shakes, around 1.50 for about 200g frozen from Aldi. Not too bad and they are fresh at the point of blending. Does me fine.


taking your life in you hands, Wonka wouldn't approve - CCTV from Aldi earlier today


----------



## Beanedict (Aug 14, 2017)

@jimbojohn55, there are places in the UK you can pick them loads for free







think about it, nice walk outside, fresh air, free freaking blueberries! win win win







@RizorliteX, I take it you use unflavoured protein? switched from chocolate to unflavoured, have some adjusting to do ...


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Sounds like we had all better stop eating mushrooms immediately. I mean fungi and all must be the same.

People who coin words like superfood and weapons of mass destruction have certain aims in mind. Clearly from the number of times blueberries have cropped the term is extremely effective.

Blueberries - an american once told me after a visit here that they tend to eat more than we generally do in the uk and also that we tend to live longer. Most likely their reduced life span is down to blueberries and peanut butter especially if eaten with jam. Pumpkins may well have something to do with it as well.

John

-


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Beanedict said:


> @jimbojohn55, there are places in the UK you can pick them loads for free
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive tried picking them for free but Morrisons security are onto me. Anyway picking wild mushrooms that's where the excitement is, especially without any training and a field guide, its more of an extreme sport,


----------



## RazorliteX (Mar 2, 2014)

jimbojohn55 said:


> taking your life in you hands, Wonka wouldn't approve - CCTV from Aldi earlier today
> 
> View attachment 37543


Pfft are you stalking my instagram account or something. I didn't even get a chance to sign a public release form


----------

